# reduce draw length on single cam bow



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Reducing draw length*

If the # one position shortens the length of the string it's going to shorten the draw length- both should be set on the same #post.Untwisting the power cable will also shorten your draw length.


----------

